# Hi



## LB1968 (Dec 15, 2009)

Hello... only just registered.. thought I'd say 'Hi'


----------



## am64 (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi LB how its going? welcome to forum x


----------



## Steff (Dec 15, 2009)

hi LB and welcome to the forum x


----------



## Northerner (Dec 15, 2009)

LB1968 said:


> Hello... only just registered.. thought I'd say 'Hi'



Hi LB, welcome to the forum Is it a relative you care for with the diabetes? Hope you find lots of help and support here


----------



## HelenP (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi LB, welcome to the forum, have a browse around, there's sure to be something that captures your curiosity or answers some niggling questions you may have.

xx


----------



## cazscot (Dec 16, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------

